# My puppy has ROUNDWORM!!!!!



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

My new puppy (here one week) just threw up ROUNDWORM... I called the vet, he said to just go get over the counter meds, that they would be just as effective. 

I have a 3 year old son, how likely is it that he or us has contracted the worms?? What can we do for ourselves?? Do all pups toys have to be thrown out?? Anything else I might not think about to prevent them from coming back???

How many cycles of the roundworm meds should I give him?? He is 11 week old Standard. The directions is not that clear on this.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I give all of my puppies a dose of Strongid T at four weeks old and another at six weeks old. I know it is gross and scary, and have often wondered the same thing as you. But, I have been around Spoo puppies since I was seven and have never, to my knowledge, gotten any type pf parasite from them.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Arreau, the lady we got our pup from only wormed him once. I've ready you should do a repeat after 2 weeks to make sure you get any eggs or baby worms the first dose doesn't get. 

Do you think 2 doses, 2 weeks apart will get the job done?? I read somewhere else that you should worm them once a week for 4 weeks! That seems like a lot, but really I don't want these things hanging around! I've heard the de-wormer can be hard on their lil bodies.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm using a specific med just for roundworm, is it likely he has other worms too??!! Should we do a more broader wormer later?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am actually very suprised your vet said that. Most vets have good broad spectrum dewormers that they prefer. At my clinic, we prefer drontal plus. I would personally go for a dewormer that gets more parasites. It is not uncommon to have more then one. 

I know it is gross, but almost All puppies have worms. It is just something to deal with in puppies and deworm them. Yes, it is true that you can get worms, but really the chance is very slim if you are healthy. Use general good hygene, dont put the poop in your mouth, and dont touch it! :doh:  I wouldnt worry about tossing the toys unless they have come in contact with poop. Make sure you pick up his stools everytime or he could reinfect the yard and then himself. Thats about all you need to do.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I am actually very suprised your vet said that. Most vets have good broad spectrum dewormers that they prefer. At my clinic, we prefer drontal plus. I would personally go for a dewormer that gets more parasites. It is not uncommon to have more then one.
> 
> I know it is gross, but almost All puppies have worms. It is just something to deal with in puppies and deworm them. Yes, it is true that you can get worms, but really the chance is very slim if you are healthy. Use general good hygene, dont put the poop in your mouth, and dont touch it! :doh:  I wouldnt worry about tossing the toys unless they have come in contact with poop. Make sure you pick up his stools everytime or he could reinfect the yard and then himself. Thats about all you need to do.


Ya, I had actually MADE an appointment for 1 hour away, and the vet called me back and told me that I will save myself money to just go pick something up at the store and it would work just as well. It wasn't a vet I had ever worked with, just the first I saw in our small town! I don't want to worm him for everything else right after, as I (think?) it is hard on them. I guess I'll just work that out after we get rid of these nasties.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I managed a humane society for 4 years. We routinely dewormed all the dogs and cats , puppies and kittens as they came in. We used a Strongid dewormer which took care of most everything but tapeworms. As bigpoodleperson mentioned, the drontal will also get the tapeworms, but drontal is more expensive so we'd only use itif we actually SAW tapeworms (tapeworms are not passed via the stool - they're only passed through a carrier host which the dog must ingest).

My vet advised that worms are getting more and more resistant to over the counter dewormers and recommended the strongid which worked very well. We'd deworm at arrival and then again 7 to 10 days later. If the pet was still there after two weeks, we'd give them another dose.

You keep mentioning that the DEWORMER can be hard on the dogs, but what about the WORMS??? Wouldn't it make more sense to use a nice, broad spectrum, effective dewormer and only have to do it a couple of times than to use a weaker, not as effective type of dewormer and then have to do it again, and again, and again and not get them all??? Also, I'm not sure how it's "saving money" if you buy something ineffective and have to spend MORE money to get the stuff that works in the first place. :?:

I guess, in my experience, I'd rather hit the worms hard and get rid of them rather than let them parasite my puppy... but that's just me!

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

It was the vet that I called that said I would save money and it would work just as good. I'm guessing he meant that I would save money since I wouldn't have to come in for an appointment to get a prescription. 

I have heard the de-wormer meds can be hard on their bodies. I would never NOT deworm my knowingly-has-worms-pup because it is hard on them, as, duh, worms can't be good for them either. I would like to avoid over-using it if possible, that is why I was questioning what the vet I spoke with had said in regards to me maybe wanting to try a broader de-wormer than just the over the counter roundworm treatment. It makes sense to do an all-in-one wormer just to make sure all is good.

I just gave him one of the pills we got today, and am (according to directions) suppose to do another in 10 days. Not sure if I'll just go and make the appointment to get the prescription or continue and later do an all around prescription one?? 

I just want little guy to be nice and healthy, money is not an issue, but at the moment the vet made me feel like I didn't need to come in, so I trusted him.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you have a pretty good relationship with your vet? I am able to call my veterinarian's office at any time and ask them for the strongid dewormer and they'll sell it to me in a little bottle with instructions on it (how many cc's per 10 lbs/how often to give, etc.) without any appointment. It's not expensive. If I'm not SURE about worms, I take a fecal sample in and drop it off for them to analyze. That costs a little more, but I still don't have an examination fee since I've never actually SEEN the vet (the techs do the fecal exam)

I know each vet has different views on things... I'm very familiar with my vet's perspective as we've worked together for many years. 

As far as humans picking up the worms, I was "up close and personal" with many, many wormy dogs and cats over a period of four years and I never got them myself (I picked up POUNDS of poop every day and a lot of it had worms) just practice good hygiene and you should be fine!!

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

No we just moved and it was just the first vet I saw in the phone book!! I might try and call tomorrow (see if they are open) and ask if he can prescribe us something for the next round of worming we would be doing, next week. Since I gave him something today, I don't know if it would be harmful to give him another brand so close together.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe if you shared the brand of OTC wormer you bought, people could offer more info? (Maybe someone has used if before.) Since you've already bought it and started him on it, I would just use it according to the directions and keep a close eye out for worms. (JMO)


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

The brand is Excel, Roundworm de-wormer with 100mg piperazine ... per tab


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Q!*

When we got Lucy she had round worm also & I felt as disgusted as you! I had already given her the monthly Interceptor the day before so the vet told me to wait 2 weeks and then gave me a powder to put in a small amount of canned food I think once a day for two days. They said that the worming meds were not hard on the puppies but the worms and eggs had a 2 week cycle so it wouldn't benefit to give her more sooner than 2 weeks. Then after that a regular monthly dose of Interceptor should prevent further infection. I had her stool checked a month later and everything was good.

As far as humans becoming infected, my vet said that it was possible but rare. They said to wash our sheets since she'd been sleeping with us and have her sleep in her crate until she was cleared. Also they said to be careful especially with children that the eggs could stick to Lucy's fur when going to the bathroom and then if someone would put their hands in their mouth they could become infected. I had the kids wash their hands after petting her and disinfected the floors where she was. 

The breeder that I got Lucy from had wormed the puppies a couple of times but the vet said that there were different brands and strengths and that could be why she still had them. Needless to say it is not something you want to deal with. I hope your puppy is better soon!


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Dt... I've been mopping my floors like crazy, I think I'll go get a disinfecting solution for them. I don't think I would be so freaked out if it were just me and my husband, but our 3 year old son is what worries me. I saw an AWFUL show about a month before getting Rio where a dog had roundworm and the owners never knew about it... it was transferred to their son and one of the worms settled in the boys eye and he sadly ended up blind from it. 

I know all will be well though, so many people have told me it's just a part of the puppy years, and like fleas, they are easy to get rid of. (Keep telling myself this) Our breeder had dewormed him, but from the health records it looks like she only did it once, and like you said, you need to do it 2 weeks apart.

Eww the whole thing is just creeping me out. A few days ago we did the first round, before 2 weeks we'll go to the vet for a stronger 2nd round and see if they recommend anything from there. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Piperazine is a pretty safe medication. Most dewormers are actually not hard at all on puppies. Strongid as mentioned earlier is very safe and very effective. It is often given to very young puppies as a general dewormer. 
The meds you got will take care of the roundworms, and be sure to give it again according to the time frame on the box. 

FYI, in the future i would go with a broad spectrum dewormer. They are no more harmful or hard on dogs then species specific dewormers. Most are pretty safe and easy now adays anyways. Hopefully you wont have this problem again though! The monthly heartworm meds your puppy is on will hopefully take care of any future problems.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks bigpoodleperson, that helps. I'm not as freaked out as when I first wrote this! Yes, I'm still mopping the floors almost every other day, and maybe obsessivly washing Rio's bedding, but all is good... My poor lil guy won't have worms forever!!!!

One thing maybe one of you guys would know, after taking the pill his poops have been alternating between soft melted ice-cream type, and healthy normal log type poops. Sometimes he will poop 4 times a day with maybe 3 logs, one runny. Is it normal for a 12 week old to poop so much?? Yes I've only had him for 2 weeks so it is ALL new for me!

Normal?? Vet?? This would be the only "off" sign he's been showing me. Other than that he's been happy, well fed and watered and just as energetic as always!


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Sometimes he will poop 6 times a day! Does this have anything to do with the quality of food??? He eats half Costco/kirkland brand puppy, half Blue Buffalo large breed puppy. Is this too much grain for him??


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Just wanted to post a very good link that might give you in detail info. about "roundworms" in general, meds, dealing with infestation etc. 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1622&aid=762

I have no idea if pooping pattern of your pup is normal :rolffleyes:. Hopefully more people will "jump in" on that one. My pup never had loose poop and went pooping about 2- 3 times a day while very young. He was fed home-prepared food so maybe that's why the pattern and consistency were so regular :rolffleyes:


----------

